# The Nine Types of Intelligence- which ones do you have?



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

​*I would say I am best with number 4, 8 and 9. But make my living with number 3.
*

*
*

*The Nine Types of Intelligence*

By Howard Gardner​ 
*1. Naturalist Intelligence (“Nature Smart”)*

Designates the human ability to discriminate among living things (plants, animals) as well as sensitivity to other features of the natural world (clouds, rock configurations). This ability was clearly of value in our evolutionary past as hunters, gatherers, and farmers; it continues to be central in such roles as botanist or chef. It is also speculated that much of our consumer society exploits the naturalist intelligences, which can be mobilized in the discrimination among cars, sneakers, kinds of makeup, and the like. 

*2. Musical Intelligence (“Musical Smart”)*

Musical intelligence is the capacity to discern pitch, rhythm, timbre, and tone. This intelligence enables us to recognize, create, reproduce, and reflect on music, as demonstrated by composers, conductors, musicians, vocalist, and sensitive listeners. Interestingly, there is often an affective connection between music and the emotions; and mathematical and musical intelligences may share common thinking processes. Young adults with this kind of intelligence are usually singing or drumming to themselves. They are usually quite aware of sounds others may miss.


*3. Logical-Mathematical Intelligence (Number/Reasoning Smart)*

Logical-mathematical intelligence is the ability to calculate, quantify, consider propositions and hypotheses, and carry out complete mathematical operations. It enables us to perceive relationships and connections and to use abstract, symbolic thought; sequential reasoning skills; and inductive and deductive thinking patterns. Logical intelligence is usually well developed in mathematicians, scientists, and detectives. Young adults with lots of logical intelligence are interested in patterns, categories, and relationships. They are drawn to arithmetic problems, strategy games and experiments.

*4. Existential Intelligence*


Sensitivity and capacity to tackle deep questions about human existence, such as the meaning of life, why do we die, and how did we get here. 

*5. Interpersonal Intelligence (People Smart”)*

Interpersonal intelligence is the ability to understand and interact effectively with others. It involves effective verbal and nonverbal communication, the ability to note distinctions among others, sensitivity to the moods and temperaments of others, and the ability to entertain multiple perspectives. Teachers, social workers, actors, and politicians all exhibit interpersonal intelligence. Young adults with this kind of intelligence are leaders among their peers, are good at communicating, and seem to understand others’ feelings and motives.

*6. Bodily-Kinesthetic Intelligence (“Body Smart”)*

Bodily kinesthetic intelligence is the capacity to manipulate objects and use a variety of physical skills. This intelligence also involves a sense of timing and the perfection of skills through mind–body union. Athletes, dancers, surgeons, and craftspeople exhibit well-developed bodily kinesthetic intelligence.

*7. Linguistic Intelligence (Word Smart)*

Linguistic intelligence is the ability to think in words and to use language to express and appreciate complex meanings. Linguistic intelligence allows us to understand the order and meaning of words and to apply meta-linguistic skills to reflect on our use of language. Linguistic intelligence is the most widely shared human competence and is evident in poets, novelists, journalists, and effective public speakers. Young adults with this kind of intelligence enjoy writing, reading, telling stories or doing crossword puzzles.

*8. Intra-personal Intelligence (Self Smart”)*

Intra-personal intelligence is the capacity to understand oneself and one’s thoughts and feelings, and to use such knowledge in planning and directioning one’s life. Intra-personal intelligence involves not only an appreciation of the self, but also of the human condition. It is evident in psychologist, spiritual leaders, and philosophers. These young adults may be shy. They are very aware of their own feelings and are self-motivated.

*9. Spatial Intelligence (“Picture Smart”)*

Spatial intelligence is the ability to think in three dimensions. Core capacities include mental imagery, spatial reasoning, image manipulation, graphic and artistic skills, and an active imagination. Sailors, pilots, sculptors, painters, and architects all exhibit spatial intelligence. Young adults with this kind of intelligence may be fascinated with mazes or jigsaw puzzles, or spend free time drawing or daydreaming.


From: Overview of the Multiple Intelligences Theory. Association for Supervision and Curriculum Development and Thomas Armstrong.com


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Musical is always my best one whenever I take the 'multiple intelligences test'...I love music! 
I'd say for me, 2,4, and 9...maybe 8...I think musical would probably be my best one though xD
The one I would definitely not be good with is number 1 lol


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

v Signature


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

from the test I took it was. Musical, verbal/linguistic and logical-mathematical


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I have zero musical intelligence. I can't distinguish between any pitch or tone.


----------



## Neonite (Oct 24, 2009)

Musical, Verbal/Linguistic, and Logical/Mathematical are my top three, after re-taking MyPersonality's test. n.n


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

I remember doing a test about this.

IIRC I had this top 3:

1. Intrapersonal
2. Logical-mathematical
3. Existential (not sure if it was the same but this is similar enough)


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Eight.
Four.
Seven.

In order.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Existential, Naturalist, Interpersonal.


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

Musical, Natural, Intrapersonal. All of the things I love.:laughing:


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Top 3:
a. 8 Intra-personal
b. 4 Existential
c. 1 Naturalist

Low 3:
a. 2
b. 6
c. 3


----------



## talk (Apr 14, 2010)

This is why IQ tests are BS. They only measure 3, 7, and 9.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

From the MyPersonality test my results were:

1. Logical Mathematical
2. Linguistic
3. Spatial
4. Interpersonal
5. Kinesthetic
6. Intrapersonal
7. Musical
8. Natural

Ranking them is kind of misleading as I love reflecting, listening to music and consider myself somewhat of a naturalist. Plus the MyPersonality test didn't have existential intelligence but I'd place it between 4 and 5 imo.


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

My top three from the MyPersonality test are,


Logical/Mathematical
Linguistic
Intrapersonal


----------



## Kymlee (Apr 14, 2010)

# 2 Musical is my definite first,
# 8 Intrapersonal a close second
# 9 Spatial and # 6 Kinesthetic- again close 3rd...

I'm pretty high percentage wise in Musical, Intrapersonal, Kinesthetic,Spatial,Interpersonal, Naturalist, and Linguistic...

I am exceedingly low in Mathematical (despite the fact that I'm so high musically...weird)
I'm not sure of Existential... I feel as though I do look at things much deeper than some people I know, but it might be just lower than my linguistic score. I can't remember.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Gotta love the interpersonal (social retardedness) has taken its appropriate position. Seems strange there is no existential intelligence there...they must have only used the 8.
*
*

*Multiple Intelligences*

*Verbal/Linguistic* 

*95%*
*Logical/Mathematical* 

*90%*
*Musical* 

*85%*
Intrapersonal 

75%
Visual/Spatial 

70%
Naturalist 

55%
Bodily/Kinesthetic 

40%
Interpersonal 

20%


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

None of those, because I am superior. :tongue:


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

2, 6, 7, and 9 for me. :happy:
And in correct order would probably be....

9, 6, 7, 2 :crazy:


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

Drea said:


> Musical, Natural, Intrapersonal. All of the things I love.:laughing:


Same here, Drea. I've taken three or four different versions of this test and I _always_ get those as my top three. I find that all three of those areas of focus will compete for my attention--one week I'll be really interested in dinosaurs or cephalopods while another week I'll be obssessed with music, and then the next week I'll be reading about personality/psychological theories. I know I'd be miserable if I had a job or career that didn't either involve music or wildlife. 

Also, I _always_ score lowest on logic/numbers.


----------



## Nynnu (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, here is my result:


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

signature roud:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> signature roud:


Hahaha, I was like... what? That isn't one of the intelligences things listed.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm guessing for me it's 1, 2, 6, and 9

I might have decent ability in one or two others but I think the above are my strongest ones.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Existential intelligence is my strongest preference with linguistic and people smart runner up.


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

My top 3 are naturalist, musical, and linguistic.


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

​ I Would have to say I am 3, 4, 5, 7, 8. Number three only the reasoning part. One thing about three though is that I am not good with math but reason and the abstract deductive inductive I am very good at. I love music though I am not a good singer or with instruments. The closest thing I have to musical talent is that people tell me I have a nice voice >.<


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm a mixed bag.


3. Logical-Mathematical Intelligence
5. Interpersonal Intelligence
9. Spatial Intelligence



4. Existential Intelligence and Bodily-Kinesthetic are quite nice as well.



Looking back, my sig is showing my age at the time of taking the test, Hah.


----------



## IndigoSidhe (Apr 5, 2010)

Mine are Musical, Linguistic and Intrapersonal. I'd also have to include Existentialas I have been obsessed with these things for as long as I can remember.


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

According to MyPersonality, mine are, in order:

1-Verbal/Linguistic
2-Intrapersonal
3-Musical
4-Interpersonal
5-Logical/Mathematical
6-Naturalist
7-Visual/Spatial
8-Body/Kinesthetic


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

Probably 7 & 8. 

Anything else would be a bit of a stretch. I even laughed a little at a couple of them because I'm severely lacking in them.


----------



## luminous beam (Apr 27, 2010)

*2. Musical Intelligence (“Musical Smart”)*

Musical intelligence is the capacity to discern pitch, rhythm, timbre, and tone. This intelligence enables us to recognize, create, reproduce, and reflect on music, as demonstrated by composers, conductors, musicians, vocalist, and sensitive listeners. Interestingly, there is often an affective connection between music and the emotions; and mathematical and musical intelligences may share common thinking processes. Young adults with this kind of intelligence are usually singing or drumming to themselves. They are usually quite aware of sounds others may miss.


*4. Existential Intelligence*


Sensitivity and capacity to tackle deep questions about human existence, such as the meaning of life, why do we die, and how did we get here. 

*5. Interpersonal Intelligence (People Smart”)*

Interpersonal intelligence is the ability to understand and interact effectively with others. It involves effective verbal and nonverbal communication, the ability to note distinctions among others, sensitivity to the moods and temperaments of others, and the ability to entertain multiple perspectives. Teachers, social workers, actors, and politicians all exhibit interpersonal intelligence. Young adults with this kind of intelligence are leaders among their peers, are good at communicating, and seem to understand others’ feelings and motives.


*8. Intra-personal Intelligence (Self Smart”)*

Intra-personal intelligence is the capacity to understand oneself and one’s thoughts and feelings, and to use such knowledge in planning and directioning one’s life. Intra-personal intelligence involves not only an appreciation of the self, but also of the human condition. It is evident in psychologist, spiritual leaders, and philosophers. These young adults may be shy. They are very aware of their own feelings and are self-motivated.

*9. Spatial Intelligence (“Picture Smart”)*

Spatial intelligence is the ability to think in three dimensions. Core capacities include mental imagery, spatial reasoning, image manipulation, graphic and artistic skills, and an active imagination. Sailors, pilots, sculptors, painters, and architects all exhibit spatial intelligence. Young adults with this kind of intelligence may be fascinated with mazes or jigsaw puzzles, or spend free time drawing or daydreaming.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm a narcissist, an egoist, and an egotist - not to mention a solipsist. I'd say I've got them all.


----------



## moonstar (Apr 27, 2010)

I didn't take a test, but from reading this I think I have Interpersonal and Intrapersonal intelligence. Maybe Musical as a third. :laughing:


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

Musical
Interpersonal (though I'm introverted and more quiet than the description described, but yet this is my focus most of the time, I'm often quietly observing)
Spatial
Linguistic
sometimes interpersonal


----------



## fishier3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

Naturalist, Logical/Mathematical, and Intrapersonal.

The test I took didn't have existential on it, but I think it would be one of my top ones nowadays.


----------



## junshibuya (Feb 4, 2010)

*2. Musical Intelligence (“Musical Smart”)<<no music, life is boring
** 8. Intra-personal Intelligence (Self Smart”)<<self looking
**9. Spatial Intelligence (“Picture Smart”)* << *i like image & picture *
*6. Bodily-Kinesthetic Intelligence (“Body Smart”) <<I love walking & running*


----------



## Shawn (Apr 10, 2010)

2-5, 7, 8 and to a limited extent, 9.


----------



## NinjaSwan (Nov 21, 2009)

Existential
Musical
Intrapersonal
maaaaaybe Bodily-Kinesthetic


----------



## pansy (Apr 28, 2010)

some of my intelligence are patience, dedication, stubborn, Less talking, Introspection, adaptable, flow etc.


----------



## Unega Woya (May 13, 2010)

I'm a 9 all the way.:laughing:


----------

